# Amplificadores y altavoces



## JoseD (Nov 28, 2006)

Estimados amigos,

Agradecere enormemente, puedan darme alguna idea, ya que ando perdido en el asunto de amplificador i altavoces. Es  que tengo la imperiosa necesidad de comprarlos en estos dias, es para un local que hara de discoteca de aprox. 400 m2  i no se exactamente que caracteristicas deberia de tener, i lo mismo los altavoces.
Denme algunos datos pls, es realmente urgente i no quisiera gastar dinero en vano.

Me disculpo si esta pregunta esta fuera de la tematica del foro, pero igual agradecere me digan donde podria averiguar esto.

Saludos,

Jose


----------



## audioman_mex (Nov 28, 2006)

Jose:

Primeramente hay que saber el concepto que va a tener tu antro,esto es muy importante ,porque esto determinará el aforo que tendrá el lugar y determinará la potencia que se requiera ,por ejemplo ,sí el concepto es rock ,toma en cuenta 5 watts por persona , y sí el aforo será de 100 personas contempla 500 watts en radiación directa ,sin c ontar si tendras stage para presentaciones en vivo,porque eso es otro aspecto muy aparte ,que será determinado por la acústica ,la arquitectura,la distribución y del nivél sonoro que alcanse el público presente y las regulaciones oficiales de la ciudad,por lo tanto debes saber que clase de eventos vas a tener para determinar el tipo de instalación que requieres,la cabina del dj ,espacio para la consola de sala, equipo de monitoreo , perifericos, mixer del dj ,amplificador,sistema de altavoces ,(biamps,triamps,sw's),etc,etc. concretando ¿que concepto vas a manejar ? para poder hacerte alguna sugerencia.


----------



## JoseD (Nov 28, 2006)

Gracias por la respuesta audioman_mex,
Mira. algunas consideraciones del tema son las siguientes, el local esde uno s 400 m2 en total, de los cuales, unos 120 m2 (150 como max.) servirian de pista de baile, el resto de espacio esta ocupado por la barra, servicios, i sobre todo mesas. Ah, el alto del local es de 7 m aprox. Ahora, sobre el tipo de musica, me puedes decir como o por que es que el tipo de musica influye en la eleccion de la potencia i por consisguiente del equipo de  sonido? En este caso el tipo de musica es musica latina (no solo salsa), i tambien algo de rock, pero en minoria, es decir es muy variado (regeaton, bachatas, cumbia, samba, reggea, pop, etc, etc.)
Stage para musica en vivo, de inicio no, aunque puede que luego pueda instalarse uno, pero supongo que eso sera ya otra historia.

Visto esto, espero alguna sugerencia, i supongo que lo primero que hay que determinar es la potencia necesaria para este caso, i de acuerdo a ello ver el tipo de altavoces i por consiguiente todo el restodel equipo.

Saludos,

JoseD


----------



## audioman_mex (Nov 29, 2006)

JOSE:

      Te recomiendo lo siguiente sin espesificar marcas ,seguro en tu pais hay fabricantes locales ó importadores de audio pro , así que la decisión económica sera tuya.

       cuatro bafles de doble altavoz de 18 pulgadas en arreglo reflex  1000 watts RMS c/u
       para instalarse a nivel de pista (JBL,DAS,EV, COMMUNITY,MACH,CERWIN-VEGA, etc)

       cuatro amplificador de 1000 watts RMS en bridge (CROWN,MACKYE,CREST, QSC,BUNKER)
       para alimentar los bafles de pista (sub wooffers)

       ocho bafles de doble altavoz de 15 pulgadas con agudo electrodinámico (dos vias) de 600 watts RMS c/u (JBL,DAS.EV,COMMUNITY,CERWIN-VEGA,etc) con caja para suspensión elevada,se colocaran en arrays de dos bafles ,en total serán 4 arrays ( 2L, 2R),con la opción de ser biamplificados.

       cuatro amplificador de 1000 watts RMS en estereo,para amplificación de rango bajo ,un array por canal.

       cuatro amplificador de 600 watts RMS en estereo ,para amplificación de agudos,un array por canal.


Esto te resuelve tu cuestionamiento,te reitero la decisión económica es tuya,te sugiero que consultes las paginas de las marcas que te menciono,para que tengas un panorama más amplio, no exagero en la cantidad del equipo es solo lo basico para un antro disco como es el concepto que proyectas ,bueno ,te deseo una fiesta interminable con tu negocio ,
saludos.


----------



## JoseD (Dic 2, 2006)

Bueno, audioman_mex, me has dejado un poco con la boca abierta, jeje. 
No te parece bastantes altavoces considernado que la zona que se destinara a zona de baile es de aprox 120 - 150 m2??
Otra cosilla, en algun lugar me parece haber leido que para hacer un calculo muy grueso de la potencia necesaria por el aforo del local, estaria a razonde 5 W por persona? Claro que supongo que no es el unico factor a considerar, i que  el calculo es "un poco" mas complicado.

Saludos,


----------



## audioman_mex (Dic 2, 2006)

JoseD

No vas a usar los amplificadores al 100 % .En una discoteca en Acapulco,con esas mismas dimensiones aprox, le caben parados 500 personas , con la algarabia de estos, los equipos community y crown se ven exigidos a un 75% ,ahora en días de vacaciones generalizadas cuando hay aforos de multitudes,ese 75 % se mantiene con el trabajo de 20 horas diarias y la gente al tope,pero como te dije anteriormente te sugiero consultar las paginas de aplicación de EV.Community,JBL,Cerwin Vega ,DAS,etc te daras cuenta de algunos ejemplos de instalaciones , por otro lado los 5 watts es una idea somera para efectos del chillout de tu antro,por supuesto que hay otros parametros para determinar este punto, pero en fín,el punto de decisión es tuyo ,de tu concepto muy personal y del monto de la inversión que deseas  hacer.

Saludos.


----------

